# Lordstown Meet Friday Night Drive-In Theater



## ericpj (Oct 8, 2012)

Count me in for the movie!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Star Trek? Definitely count me in and add me to that list!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## terrym (Jun 16, 2012)

Well, I am not a 100% definite 'yes', but I am interested. 

Depends on the weather and also if something more interesting comes up. However, I have been a Star Trek fan for over 40 years, and I haven't been to a drive in for about 10 years, so it's more likely than not that I'll be there.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

The Reviews are coming out, the movie is awesome, cannot wait to see it...
So Let's all just agree to go to the Drive in theater on Friday night. ccasion14:

[added a review to the original post]


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm def interested just need to know if the GF won't kill me for staying out all day haha


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Not really into Star Trek, so I doubt I'll be going.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Me either. Count me out. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Lol you should go for the experience lol
There will be couple of us with good systems  
you'll be able to feel the bass from your car 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

Would love to see the movie, but...

We have friends and family in the area and already made plans.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I will not be attending this or I will be coming home to a very angry girlfriend (she is unable to come and wants to see the movie this weekend).


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Maybe! I was planning to visit Pittsburgh but I might pass by on Thursday. It will be a long drive from Montreal


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> Maybe! I was planning to visit Pittsburgh but I might pass by on Thursday. It will be a long drive from Montreal


 If you are going to Pittsburgh make sure you stop at Primanti Brothers!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> If you are going to Pittsburgh make sure you stop at Primanti Brothers!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


+1 
There's one 15 min from me


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Not into Star Trek Either but I did like the last one.


----------



## evilelmo20 (Sep 18, 2011)

Not sure yet if I'm in, I'll know more tomorrow.


----------

